# Matthew Poole and Revelation



## dildaysc (May 27, 2019)

I am in the midst of a revision of the translation of Matthew Poole's _Synopsis_ on the Book of Revelation.

Preparatory resources are presented here.

The ongoing studies will be organized on the class page here.

You are all cordially invited to follow along and to participate. New lessons will be posted on the class page every few days. The very best portions I will post in this thread.

May the Lord Jesus bless the study, drawing us closer to Himself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (May 27, 2019)

Having completed John's General Address (Revelation 1:1-8), we are now entering into John's initial vision of the glorified Christ.

John identifies himself again by name, and this raises again the long and vexed history concerning the authorship of this book. However, with careful consideration, I think that the evidence will place it beyond reasonable doubt that the author is none other than the Apostle John, the Beloved Disciple.

Today's post on the Authorship of Revelation...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 8, 2019)

John's exile on Patmos has implications for the dating of the book.

https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/revelation-1-9b-john-s-exile-on-patmos


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 1, 2019)

The majesty and loveliness of our Jesus...


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jul 2, 2019)

dildaysc said:


> The majesty and loveliness of our Jesus...
> 
> https://www.fromreformationtoreform...3-the-majesty-and-loveliness-of-Christ-part-1



The link is invalid.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 2, 2019)

Hmmm.... I'm not sure why the link is not working. Thoughts?


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Jul 2, 2019)

dildaysc said:


> Hmmm.... I'm not sure why the link is not working. Thoughts?


You may want to check and make sure the link you posted matches the link on your site.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 29, 2019)

If you are interested in the Book of Revelation, this is important.

We are nearing the end of a long series of lessons on Revelation 1. This first chapter of the book is frequently neglected (compared with the rest), but it is the chapter in which the Holy Spirit gives His directions for the proper interpretation of this book. So important...

So, check out this lesson, and listen to the sermon in the "Comments" section (direct link -- https://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=111101632516), in which the interpretative lessons in Revelation 1 are surveyed.

May the Lord bless your ongoing studies.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 21, 2019)

Today, we get started into Revelation 2...


----------

